# What to do for 3 days in Dubai?



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I had to take 3 days extra holiday off before I go back to Blighty for christmas on friday. So I'm off from tues-thurs with nothing to do!

All my friends are working, so I need some ideas of what to do... I've been here a while so I've done all the tourist attractions, I've done all my christmas shopping. I'm training for the marathon so will do a bit of running, but that still leaves a lot of time to kill!
I want to make the most of the weather so don't want to be stuck inside. Had a couple of ideas like maybe learning to surf or something.
Was wondering if anyone here had some other ideas??

Hamish


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

go and watch the camel racing.

It is mid-week only, so you've no chance at a weekend.
Will kill a few hours, anyway!

(it's a mile or two past the 7's stadium)


no waves on this coast, are there? how about kite surfing instead?

take a bike out and do the new Al Qudra road loop? (85k through the dunes)


hit your knees with a hammer.
It achieves the same result as all the marathon training, and is far quicker, allowing you to get it out of your system, and back to the bar!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

vantage said:


> hit your knees with a hammer.
> It achieves the same result as all the marathon training, and is far quicker, allowing you to get it out of your system, and back to the bar!



Now that is the best advise ever on the forum :clap2::clap2:


----------

